# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Μίξερ.

## Gregpro

Έχω  ένα  μίξερ  χειρός  KRUPS  3  MIX  3000  και  έχουν  καε'ι  τα  τυλίγματα  πόλων.Πώς  θα  τα  αλλάξω;Δεν  ξέρω  πόσες  σπείρες  είναι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στίσε καρτέρι και ζούπα ένα από τα παρακάτω.
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw=...motor&_sacat=0

----------


## xsterg

να αγοραζες ενα νεο? η τιμη τους ειναι απο 10-30€ για αυτην την κατηγορια.

----------


## Gregpro

Θέλω  να  το  φτιάξω.

----------


## xsterg

θα σου κοστισει περισσοτερο η επισκευη απο το νεο.

----------


## Gregpro

OK.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Papas00zas

Πες μου πώς στο καλο το χάλασες; Το εχει συγγενής μου 30 και κατι ολόκληρα χρόνια και δουλευει κανόνι. Εννοείται βεβαια οτι δουλεύει περιστασιακά. 
Αν εχει χαλασει το μοτερ, πας σε περιελιξά να το δει και να σου πει τι θέλει.
Αλλιώς παρε ένα νέο μοτέρ και καθάρισες
υγ τι άλλα εξαρτήματα έχει; Μονο καδο, χτυπητηρια και αποχυμωτη ξερω ότι εχει....εχει κι άλλα;

----------


## Gregpro

Δεν  το  χαλασα  εγω. Η μανα μου  εβαζε  τα  χτυπητηρια  σε  σκληρες  ζυμες και οχι  τα  ζυμωτηρια  και  το  ζοριζε  πολυ.

----------

